# Recommend good steak in Kansas City?



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Just wanted to see if any of the knowledge-keepers on AAAC could recommend a great steakhouse in Kansas City? In town for business for this weekend. 
Thanks in Advance,
Jedidiah


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Long time since I've been there! Just put a copy of this post in the Food, Drink and Travel Forum.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Plaza III is a great Kansas City steakhouse (their prime strip steak au poivre is awesome). However, when there, I love to go to Fogo de Chao. It's a part of a chain of churrascarian restaurants. It's fun and you are absolutely guaranteed not to leave hungry.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been to KC twice and went to steak houses with a well-connected local businessman who knew the city and lived there for decades. They were both mediocre (the restaurants, not the businessman ...). Don't get your hopes up, despite KC's historical connection to the beef trade. Based on my experience, you'll do just as well or better at the local Ruth's Chris.


----------

